# [Nautilus] Impossible de monter une clé USB (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Depuis que j'ai commencé à faire une mise à jour sur un ordinosaure que je ne finirais pas, tout en mort en gros dans ce PC et on prévoit de le changer, mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir l'utiliser sans problèmes avant de le changer, comme par exemple pouvoir monter des clés USB.

Donc j'ouvre Nautilus, je branche la clé, je clique sur l'icône de la clé USB pour la monter, et là, j'ai ce message d'erreur qui vient : « Impossible de monter le volume "KINGSTON"     Détails : IsCallerPrivileged() failed ».

Comment régler ce problème ?

Voici mon emerge --info au cas où :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_1600+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 12 Jun 2010 08:30:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.2-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/data/tmp/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd emacs emboss encode esd exif fam firefox flac fluxbox foomaticdb fortran gcj gdbm gif gimp-print gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify live mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugins nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection screen sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification stream svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xml xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse speedo xtt evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Mon Jun 28, 2010 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scawf

Hello

Je n'utilise pas gnome/nautilus, mais ce genre d'erreur me fais penser à un problème de permission.

Je sais que cela n'est pas bien, mais pour le test, est ce que cela fonctionne si nautilus est lancé en root ?

Si oui, il faut essayer d'ajouter l'utilisateur dans les groupes "usb", "plugdev" et "haldaemon"

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai tapé « groups » avec l'utilisateur courant, ces groupes-là n'étaient pas présents. Je l'ai ai rajouté, mais rien n'y fait, ça ne change pas.

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

un googleage sur  IsCallerPrivileged() failed  remonterait que c'est souvent lié à des maj

de udev et hal .

 ici un restart de hal deamon aurait suffit

que te donne un montage à la mimine dans un terminal ?

A+:jlp

----------

## Damiatux

Ah oui merci, il fallait bien redémarrer hal deamon.

----------

